# spooler sub system application error



## zooroppa (Jan 15, 2006)

Whenever I start windows, it displays the message "Spooler subsystem application error". It requests to send the info to microsoft. But it doesn't send it when I click send to microsoft button.
Since it had started to show such message, my printer Canon LBP 2900 doesn't print anything. I have even reinstalled the printer driver. But it doesn't help. So, is there anything I can do? Plz help.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this. Go to start,run and type sfc /scannow
NOTE:you will need your windows XP cd in the cd drive when you do this.
This looks for messed up or missing Windows files and repairs them.


----------



## frankles (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi 

I'm having a similar if more serious problem.

I have to keep re-installing the driver for my Samsung CLP-300 printer as Windows seems to lose it. After the last bout I decided to let Windows use its own driver.

After that I was getting the sub spool app error and was unable to print at all.

I uninstalled the printer software, disconnected it and tried again to reinstall it, but I now encounter a problem when it tries to install the driver. Apparently it can't install it. I have tried switching USB ports and then turning the printer on, but it is not detected. USB ports working fine for everything else.

I've run sfc /scannow and it looks like some DLLs are missing, but it won't install them from my XP disc. I'm going to ask a friend if I can borrow theirs and see if that works, but assuming it doesn't - do you have any suggestions?

I've had this happen on three seperate installs of XP, and have recently wiped and reinstalled, completely at a loss for why this is happening

Many thanks for all help

Frankie


----------

